# First Grow-Hydroponics-Closet Grow



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi this is my first grow and could use some advice, so don't hold anything back. The grow takes place in my apartment's walk in closet (Pic's and dimension's bellow). I have partitioned the closet into 2 rooms (Veg and Flower). First of i thought i would go ahead and name hopefully a her, so i decided on Nancy, Why Nancy? Because i just saw a funny *** Counter Strike video, http://youtube.com/watch?v=yZcfRrqUZI8 . Anyways i germinated Nancy and placed her into 1" rock-wool 4 days ago. And she sprouted Yeah! Here is a list of my tools!! I have a 250W HPS for flower, and 4 26W-CFL's for veg, i have 2 hydroponic drip systems (one for each room), each with 2, 8.5" net pots, and for Nutrients i am using the Recipe for Success Starter Kit from BC, it consists of B.C Bloom, B.C Boost, B.C Grow, Sugar Daddy and Root 66, Thrive Alive B-1 Red, Thrive Alive B-1 Green, and Awesome Blossoms. With both rooms running the temp gets around 85. But i plan on installing some fans soon. And right now i have Nancy in a dome under the 250W HPS running at 23-1 just to keep her at a constant warm temp, and the 1hr of sleep is just because i want her to have at least 1hr of sweep, LOL... I am watering Nancy with a spray bottle (PH 5.8) mixed with Thrive Alive, and spraying the dome to keep Humidity just right.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 6, 2008)

Hay i am wanting to purchase a light to replace the CFL's in my veg room. I am planning on vegging 2 plants at a time and was wondering if you guys could tell me what size and type of light would be good? O ya i am running hydro set up, not sure if it matters... Thanks!


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 7, 2008)

first off, for your seedlings and mothers (plants in Veg stage) you should NOT use an HPS, For VEGGIN stage, you want to use flouros.. half of em "cool white" and the other half "warm white". why you ask ? cuz they are cheap and work just great..and no heat problems in that one (veg room)..

what width is your veg room?? if at least 50" then you would be able to fit in a shop light from menards or walmart for $10,  

edit >>> nevermind i see your closets are only 3 ft wide.. and the shop lights are 4 ft (48") so that wont work .. 

 i got 2 shop lights each have 2 bulbs.... in each one i have one warm white and one cool white, so at the moment i got 2 of each alternating position... so its like...... A-B-A-B.. 

soon ill double em and have 4 shop lights with a total of 4 ww and 4 cw... 

if those shop lights wont fit the normal way (from left to right) then you can get a bunch of those cfl's (those twisted looking flouro bulbs) as long as you meet the required lumens per sq ft... you should be fine

Just member use hps for flowering only.... ask ne more questions if u like




these might be worth taking a look at-------------    hxxp://www.1000bulbs.com/40-Watt-Compact-Fluorescents/  

two of those are equal to 300 watts of good cheap lighting.. 

in the website replace the "xx" with "tt"


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 7, 2008)

Well i have 4 26Watt CFL's, Do you think that will do for veg right now until i can order some moor? And when i am looking at CFL's all i see is warm white, do the cool white have another name?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi i am wanting to do almost a daily update. Last night i went ahead and transplanted Nancy from the 1" rock-wool into the 4" rock-wool cubes,and moved it out of propagation trey to the hydro set up. First i soaked the 4" rock-wool in PH adjusted water and a little Sugar-Daddy and ROOT 66. I also went ahead and mixed the nutrients for the hydroponic system. I mixed in a half strength solution of B.C Boost, B.C Grow, Thrive Alive B-1 Red, Magi-Cal, and Sugar-Daddy into 3 gallons of distilled water. to go 3 times a day for 15min each during the light cycle.  I also left the dome on. Am i doing everything correctly? This is my first grow to ever participate in, the only knowledge i know is that from surfing this site Thanks all...


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 7, 2008)

I just now took Nancy out from under-neath the 250Watt HPS and placed under 4 26Watt CFL's. Is this enough for a 3'x2' grow area? I also removed the humidity dome and placed a small fan on Nancy.


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 7, 2008)

hey timmy,

 couple questions..

1. How much does your cfls equal to.. like on that site i gave u theres both kinds..and they say what they are equal to. but if all u can get is cool white that is cool.. i read somewhere that seedlings and mothers or ( veg stage) you want a blue spectrum of light and for flowering you need the red spectrum


flouros-
 Cool white = blue spectrum
warm white = red spectrum


HID - 
the hps = also red spectrum (but more intense) - Flowering.
The MH = Also blue spectrum ( but more intense) this can be used for veg but is more expensive that is why i like to use flouros ( cheaper) 

2. How many lumens do those bulbs say.. check this.. hxxp://www.1000bulbs.com/26-Watt-Compact-Fluorescents/

the first one is warm white, the second is cool white.. both are equal to 100 watts thats a total of 200 watts of cfls that actually only uses 52 watts.. ( 2 x 26watt bulb = 52 watts that are equal to 2oo watts.. 

the lumens on these bulbs varies from 2700K-6400K 



 and you might have wanted to wait on mixing your solution up cuz ur nancys might be to small to start feeding em nutes..

 and u want to transplant into the 4 inch cube right when u see the roots coming out of the first cube, ( the 1 inch cube) once u see roots comin out it then u go ahead and put it into the 4 incher..


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 7, 2008)

my veg room has both flouros.. ww and cw

which is cool.. works great.. and you said ur using ur fan, thats ok but be careful

 u want it on low as possible.. when its lil.. cuz u will damage it. and the more wind the more strong and stemmy it will be.( thats not to good BTW) only to establish a good plant, but u dont want to over do it, cuz ull end up with alot of stem.. 

 so start out a lil at a time.. and gradually go up in wind.. theres so many things to tell u that its more or less "trail and error"

 at first ull want it blowing in ur grow room but NOT directly at it.. just nuff so it looks like the plant has a breeze, and after couple weeks maybe even a month... all depends on how well ur plant does.. sometimes they grow fast as heck and sumtimes they dont.. cont' after a month u can put it on rotate and actually let it blow on ur mama..


----------



## Richy-B (Mar 7, 2008)

Yeah your Lumenosity like stated above is the major factor. I'd say as long as your using a hps bulb that has an added 20% or 30% blue spectrum to go with it, if the space is right. I've had a 250 watt hps with blue spectrum and had a fantastic grow in a 2ftx3ftx2ft area built in my closet with shiny white material(reflects like Mylar) but I've never grown hydro either.:confused2:


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 7, 2008)

Richy-B said:
			
		

> I'd say as long as your using a hps bulb that has an added 20% or 30% blue spectrum to go with it. I've had a 250 watt hps with blue spectrum and had a fantastic grow in a 2ftx3ftx2ft area built in my closet with shiny white material(reflects like Mylar) but I've never grown hydro either.:confused2:


 
for what stage did you use that 250 hps?? i know it works to grow plants but isnt necessarily the best way.. 

flouros are cheap.. they work for vegging.... they dont give off too much heat..

why use a hps for veggin when you can save money on using cfls or flouros 

Hes got both an hps and cfls, and he has 2 rooms, one for flowering and one for vegging.. 

so the most ideal thing to do is use the cfls and or flouros for vegging. 

and the hps for flowering


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 7, 2008)

*1.* I think my cfl's are the exact ones that you just linked me too. They are all  4, 26Watt=200Watt. Cool white cfl's. 
*
2.* And im not too shure of the lumens, i will check the bulb when i get home.

*3. *And the fan is a real small fan, when its blowing right on Nancy she dosent eeven moov. Should i remove the fan for now?

*4.* And with the neutrients, i was clue-liss on when i should start thim.. Should i turn the pump off and just water them by hand? Or is it too late?


----------



## Richy-B (Mar 7, 2008)

Totally agree with you. Didn't know he was using to different rooms. Forgot to tell you I grew small LR's in that small space anyway. Sorry. Just letting you know what a 250 wat hps did for me in a small closet.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks for the help Richy-B. I can use all the input i can get...


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 7, 2008)

fan can be moved so its blowing at the wall right behind the nancy.. 

as long as the fan isnt directly on it just yet.. 

and for nutes... have u been feeding the plant with ur solution already?? 

cuz to early and u can burn em.. to late and u can starve them.. 

how long have u fed them for already??


So u have 404watts worth of cool white cfls?? 4x 26watt bulbs = 404 watts thats decent for what ur doing.. so u dont need ne more..


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 7, 2008)

I Just hooked up the hydroponic system last night so they probley have bin fead 3 times for 15min each... They are only about a week old.


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 7, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> I Just hooked up the hydroponic system last night so they probley have bin fead 3 times for 15min each... They are only about a week old.


 

whats ur feeding schedule? once a day for 15 mins?? 

for ur lil seedlings, u want clean water.. that is ph'd to 5.5 - 5.9... sumthing like bouts there.. and bout after 2-4 weeks (depending how well it does in that time) you could go 1/4 strenght and u should notice a change, and as it gets bigger u need to up the nutes, maybe 1/2 strenght now, and then take notice.. is it getting better or worst.. if looks like a nute burn then u need to lower.. and if it looks like its starving up the nutes..

 like i said it trial and error..

btw when i did my hydro, I waterd 3 times a day maybe more, turnd my pumps on for 15 mins 3 times a day.. some ppl do it every other hour for 15 mins all day.. u can just imagine those monsters..


----------



## Melissa (Mar 7, 2008)

hey there timmy : goodluck with your grow ! im using cfls for vegging on my first grow and hps for flowering ,,but im in soil ....:tokie:


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 7, 2008)

What dose nutrients burn look like. And i have the pump set to 3 times a day for 15min each.


----------



## Melissa (Mar 7, 2008)

your leaves may start to have brown crispy patches starting at the edges


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 8, 2008)

OK so i ordered 5 feminised strawberry cough seeds, i was kinda skeptical but i went ahead and dished the money out for them. and they came but will they grow? I will know in time..


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 8, 2008)

OK, so decided i wanted to be greedy and only throw one seed in for germination. If it dose not crack than ill just try another and so on and so forth, i only have 5, but they are feminised so all i need for them to do is crack! Well i decided to do the old seed in the distilled water technique. Iv never had a problem with this technique. And i came up with a good way to keep the water warm. i just set the container on-top of my external hard drive. Wala, heat pad...


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 8, 2008)

OK, so Nancy looks like "Shes" doing really well... I see some small little white specs on her, what are these? Trichomes? And also her steam is kinda spochy brown where it comes out of the rock-wool. Is this normal? She looks really green every where else.


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 8, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> OK so i ordered 5 feminised strawberry cough seeds, i was kinda skeptical but i went ahead and dished the money out for them. and they came but will they grow? I will know in time..


 

hey timmy, 

       where did you get your seeds at and how did u pay for them and also how long did it take from order to actually getting em in ur hands.. ??

anotha ? how much u pay for em?? just wondering cuz im very interested in that strain.. but couldnt really find ne at a good price.. let alone real strawberry cough...


bout the heat pad,, lol that works.. just keep an eye on it and make sure it dont dry out.. at all.. or else.. lol 

 and ya it is a good idea to do one at a time in ur case.. what if u got all females and u dont have the room for em.. then u out that many females..

but if u did one at a time and ur first one is a female you can use that as ur mama.. and clone her for her baby females.. grow em bout foot maybe foot and a half and put em into flower.. u should em up bout 3- 5 footers.. ahh lol.. just do the right stuff and ull be happy.. 

white spots ... hmm trichomes not necessarily.. that comes when ur flowering... could it be dust.. or sumthing else..?

 i got a lil one that is bout ur size and i accendentlly got perlite dust on mine,, not that that is what is wrong with yours... are they big time noticable white spots??


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 8, 2008)

ok so im thinking bout it more and more.. and im looking at ur setep and noticed that ur watering thing looks like a sprayer...? 

 that could be ur white spots.. the nuted water got on the leaves.. which is sorta bad.. could burn em and what not..

also when u get ur leaves wet with nething.. nuted or plain water.. u create a maginification (if u will) and from the light, it does the same thing if u use a magnify glass to burn ants.. using the sun.. same deal with wetness(water) and ur grow lights.. so u end up burning ur lil nancy.. 

 try and wipe em off.. carefully and when the light goes out.. maybe take a wet clean soft rag and carefully wipe the leaves.. do this when the light is off.. so u prevent burns.. 

u might want to move ur sprayer and sorta move it in a way that it sprays down ward towards the roots. instead of spraying across it if im correct on from what im looking at..


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 8, 2008)

Whats up BushyKush420, Lets see. I ordered my seeds at Dr.Chronic. They have lots of strains from a lot of different seed company's, also you can get reg 10 packs, 5 packs, and feminised. I paid, £36.22, and £5 pounds for shipping. , or all together $83 American by via credit card but you can pay with money order. And lets see, i typed the order into the site on Feb 28 and received them in my hands in Mar 07. So 8 days. And about your quote.... I ordered feminised seeds, they are guaranteed to be female.. so no males, guaranteed. And the white on my leaves is barley noticeable and its in the leaf not on it.. Just little specs.​*[SIZE=+1][/SIZE]*


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 8, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Whats up BushyKush420, Lets see. I ordered my seeds at Dr.Chronic. They have lots of strains from alot of difrent seed companys, also you can get reg 10 packs, 5 packs, and feminized. I paid, £36.22, and £5 pounds for shipping. , or alltogether $83 American by via credit card but you can pay with money order. And lets see, i typed the order into the site on Feb 28 and revieved them in my hands in Mar 07. So 8 days. And about your quote.... I ordered feminized seeds, they are garentied to be female.. so no males, garentied. And the white on my leaves is barlley noticable and its in the leafe not on it.. Just little specs.​


 
so u got em from Dr Chronc? or through anota bank that is through the DR?? and i wouldnt recommend using cc to buy stuff like that.. along with not sending it to ur own grow house.. (safehouse) (good friend) or (gf house) is good.. and fem'd seeds i dont think are 100% guaranteed.. but have a great chance rather.. you'll see what u get.. u could get all girls. maybe not.. 

not saying ull get males... but there is the next worst thing.. Hermies.. (half girl half male).. 

and the specs might be cuz its spraying on the plant, rather than on the rockwool cube..


----------



## the widowmaker (Mar 8, 2008)

BushyKush420 said:
			
		

> so u got em from Dr Chronc? or through anota bank that is through the DR?? and i wouldnt recommend using cc to buy stuff like that.. along with not sending it to ur own grow house.. (safehouse) (good friend) or (gf house) is good.. and fem'd seeds i dont think are 100% guaranteed.. but have a great chance rather.. you'll see what u get.. u could get all girls. maybe not..
> 
> not saying ull get males... but there is the next worst thing.. Hermies.. (half girl half male)..
> 
> and the specs might be cuz its spraying on the plant, rather than on the rockwool cube..



hermies are worse than males, a male can be spotted real easy!!


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 8, 2008)

the widowmaker said:
			
		

> hermies are worse than males, a male can be spotted real easy!!


 
yes very true.. i wasnt thinking bout the (telling the difference)

but hey widow maker u heard that same stuff too right?
 bout fem's seeds have a chance of going hermie?


----------



## the widowmaker (Mar 8, 2008)

I've grown various female strains personally, i have to say i have got more hermies from reg seeds than fems although i have grown many more reg seeds so percentage wise the fems probably are worse.

I will say that some breeders are better at feminizing than others.  Although if you can its always better to go with reg seeds, but if the strain is only available in fems then you have no choice, you just have to watch em, I had some dutch passion feminized blueberry, all 5 popped but only 1 plant was safe to keep.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 8, 2008)

Im sorry, just stating what i have bin told.


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 8, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Im sorry, just stating what i have bin told.


 

??? what u talking about?? lol no need for apoligies.. i dont think. lol unless i missed sumthing..


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 9, 2008)

Guess what  i just bought me a 250Watt MetIal holied bulb :hubba: and put in my 250Watt HPS ballace. Wait one sec...........:bong1: ............ Ok im good. And then Placed Nancy underneath. Shes loving it, she said it reminds her about Hawaii..... Man the stories she tells me , im gana hate cuttin her up:cry:. So what exacley do you tell your little girls, "Im going to kill you and smoke you:huh:?" I just dont know.......:holysheep: im baked......


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey guys, i am kinda having a problem with my temp. getting too high. When i put that Metal Halide bulb in it raised my temp. in my closet like crazy. I have a couple fans pulling the heat of Nancy but i need to find something better. Any suggestions. After trial and error of where to place my fans i have the temp at 83. But its averaging 88. How bad is this?


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 10, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Hey guys, i am kinda having a problem with my temp. getting too high. When i put that Metal Halide bulb in it raised my temp. in my closet like crazy. I have a couple fans pulling the heat of Nancy but i need to find something better. Any suggestions. After trial and error of where to place my fans i have the temp at 83. But its averaging 88. How bad is this?


 
 what up timmy?? 

 lol i knew that using an Metal Halide would do that.. thats why i recommended flouros... they work. they dont get to hot.. 

and 88 is a lil high, 

as u know heat rises.. so ud most likely want ur exaust fan at the top of ur closet blowing it out..  

prime temp.. is bouts. 70 - 85, just a guesstimate... but id say go back to the cfl's, u'll save money..


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 10, 2008)

BushyKush420 said:
			
		

> what up timmy??
> 
> lol i knew that using an Metal Halide would do that.. thats why i recommended flouros... they work. they dont get to hot..
> 
> ...



Well i finally got the temp at 83. But i am taking your advise and switching back to cfl's on my next grow. I am thinking about getting 2 4' 2 bulb florescent shop lights. But when i am looking around at bulbs all i can find is cool white, iv looked all around. Most don't say eather... so confused, what else would they be called?.............. Thanks


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 10, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Well i finally got the temp at 83. But i am taking your advise and switching back to cfl's on my next grow. I am thinking about getting 2 4' 2 bulb florescent shop lights. But when i am looking around at bulbs all i can find is cool white, iv looked all around. Most don't say eather... so confused, what else would they be called?.............. Thanks


 
all cool white is ok too.. i just like mixing it up a little..  if u have a home depot or walmart... they should have em.. 

one kind is cool white.. and other is Warm White..

i bought my shop lights at menards, for 10 bucks a piece.. bulbs i got at home depot.. 4 bucks for a 2 pack of each, total of 9 bucks or so..

MH is good for veg, dont get me wrong... as long as u can control the temp.. and for ur closet the biggest i think id use would be 250's watters..

as there small closets, let me find my charts.. for lighting per sq ft.. thing ill find out.. 

just keep the light from burning ur plant, and or overheating ur room..


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 11, 2008)

Sorry i haven't uploaded any pic's yet, my camera fell and now it wont turn on... So now im just taking pic's with my Phone, The Helio-ocean-2mp. Well Nancy looks like she is doing very very well. And guess what! One of my Strawberry cough Seeds have just cracked. After going threw 3 seeds only one has cracked..... What a bummer. O well. You can see the Strawberry in her 1" rock-wool cube right before i pinch the hole closed.... Look close you can see tap root.... Ooooo, Me excited.


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 11, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Sorry i haven't uploaded any pic's yet, my camera fell and now it wont turn on... So now im just taking pic's with my Phone, The Helio-ocean-2mp. Well Nancy looks like she is doing very very well. And guess what! One of my Strawberry cough Seeds have just cracked. After going threw 3 seeds only one has cracked..... What a bummer. O well. You can see the Strawberry in her 1" rock-wool cube right before i pinch the hole closed.... Look close you can see tap root.... Ooooo, Me excited.


 

hey timmy.. u in ur own apartment?? or ??? and do u have doors on ur closets?? 

 and id suggest u take that fan thats on the box and turn it towards the wall and up towards to the ceiling.. and that lil fan on the tub is just fine but dont blow it directly on the plant.. as for the biggest fan is that one blowing out (away from the plant)???


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hay BushyKush420, Yes i have an apartment with my girl friend. And yes there is a door to my closet. And with the fans. The oscillating fan dose not usually sit like it looks in the pic. I have it faced towards the wall, and the little fan on the tub blows just over Nancy and blows the hot air towards the biggest fan, which is facing the door to the closet. I also placed the balice outside the closet, and after all this it still gets to 85.


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 11, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Hay BushyKush420, Yes i have an apartment with my girl friend. And yes there is a door to my closet. And with the fans. The oscillating fan dose not usually sit like it looks in the pic. I have it faced towards the wall, and the little fan on the tub blows just over Nancy and blows the hot air towards the biggest fan, which is facing the door to the closet. I also placed the balice outside the closet, and after all this it still gets to 85.


 
k thats good.. anotha thing.. ur gonna want doors on ur actual room, not just to the walk in closet. cuz if ur lights are on in ur veg. and ur lights in the flower part... it could get the photosynthesis mixd up .. or whateve word it is.. lol 

cheap easy way to do it. is to use black plastic.. and sticky velcro.. 

stick the velcro to the top of ur lil closets in ur walk in, and the plastic at the top.. well ill just send u a link to a closet setup video.. and its easy.. 

 its good if u watch all 9 of those videos.. its all good info.. trust me..


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 11, 2008)

btw the only way u can use this method for the black plastic is if u had cfls.. cuz u dont have a exhaust system.. so if u did this to ur veg room.. and had cfls in there, u could just leave the flower room open.. and it shouldnt interfere..

other wise ur gonna need to build on to the rooms.. which u pry dont want to do..   

 idk.. ur gonna have smell issues sooner than u think..


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 11, 2008)

Yeah, actually last night i tour everything out of that room, i am about to do a complete over hall. I am thinking about building separate grow tents and set up a few exhausts and intakes. But no money right now. Have to wait a month or so... I am just going to set up a bunch of old fans till i have the room all built.


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 11, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Yeah, actually last night i tour everything out of that room, i am about to do a complete over hall. I am thinking about building separate grow tents and set up a few exhausts and intakes. But no money right now. Have to wait a month or so... I am just going to set up a bunch of old fans till i have the room all built.


 

kewl.... u sound like me.. when i first started man.. i had setup my closet so many different ways.. its not even funny.. but neway i got sum ideas for u if ur interested.. ive tried so many different kinds of grows in my closet and built different setups.. 

but u can still stay at it with what u got going.. as long as u dont wait to much more than that month.. 

in a month ur plant should be newhere from 12 inches to 2 ft.. 

so stick to it.. and get a set up going.. ull be soo happy.. i dont know, 

hit me back if u want i can figure up an idea or two..


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 11, 2008)

i just memberd i have to go play darts tonight... sorry to run on ya.. but ill check in tonight if im not to wasted to give more advice..

later man


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 11, 2008)

Thaks bro, i could use some help. Whatever you want to say, say it.... Thanks bro, and the dimensions are at the top, o and i plan on LST'ing my plants so i kinda plan on vegging a good bit.


----------



## smokybear (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey there Timmy. Sounds like you are on the right track with your setup. You're definitely going to need some good ventilation. The fans will work for now but as was said before, you will have some serious smell issues very soon so definitely be planning on doing something about it. 

The plants are looking pretty good so you are definitely on the right track. Keep us posted on your progress. I hope to see some more pics in the near future. Until then, grow it big. Take care my friend.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 11, 2008)

i have a question to whoever, can i leave my water pump on 24-7 this early?


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 11, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> i have a question to whoever, can i leave my water pump on 24-7 this early?


 
hey man, 

 just got back from darts.. man we got whupd.. adn im good and buzzd.. but ,, uhhm  id say ya thats a bit of to much water.. 


what u got , u got a timer for ur watering?? and what kind of timer u got? the one i got is a one time setting>?/ sum others have 3 diff settings, the good ones are diggital. and u set what eve u want.. um


i forgot where i was.. oh uya uh id say put ur watering at 3 times a day ..

15 mins. a time.. 

for a week.. then up it to 3 times a day at 30 mins each.. then after that week 

go 3 times a day at hour... but split it up as u up it ... so like ur first watering.. is 15 mins .. that u do right when ur lights come on;; (say u turn em on at 6 am then u water at 7am.. for 15 mins.. thenn ur 2nd watering.. at 12pm... for 15 mins.. and ur 3rd watering.. at 5pm.. for 15mins... and if u want add anothere watering at 10pm.. for 15 mins.. and thats it for the night.. ..

 then go up from there.. 

dammmm u ever see death proof?? im watching the part of  thsi chick shaking her booty.. newya .. 

then as u get that beauty bigger u could pry work it up to 24/7 watering.. but not necessary... 

 hit me back man ... i'll work on ur desighn later man..


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 12, 2008)

Yoyo, whats up BushyKush420! Yeah i have a cheap o 24hr timer and have it at 3 times a day for 15min. And i don't think iv seen death proof but sound's wicked. LOL......


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 12, 2008)

Well Nancy is now 10days old and almost 2inches tall, She now has her fist set of node's. And my little strawberry's are 2 days, one Strawberry is peaking threw the rock-wool and the other is right behind it. Well i am going today to get some 4' flor shop lights. Hopefully that will lower my temps. I am running my 250Watt M-H 24/7 and my water pumps are set to 4 times a day for 15min each. I also built a little home for my baby Strawberry twins. Check the pics down below and tell me what you think, i got an old tuple-where container cut a couple holes for ventilation and put a couple containers of water inside to keep humidity high, and placed right next to Nancy. Also spraying with spray bottle, i am going to remove lid once they sprout.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 12, 2008)

I have a question, what should i spray on my leaves while my plant is growing... Some say carbonated water, some say bat quono,??? Is this only with soil growing or all growing? And what quantity and how often do i spray? Thanks all...


----------



## the widowmaker (Mar 12, 2008)

I say spray nothing, misting seldom benefits plants.

The only type of misting i would say is ok is soft plain ph'd water to the underside of leaves to make sure that the plant can breathe ok.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks widowmaker, will do.


----------



## the widowmaker (Mar 12, 2008)

i'm in no way advocating any type of foliar feeding though.

Its much better and safer to get it right at the roots.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 12, 2008)

I completely understand. I just thought it was needed. Just one less thing for me to worry about. Thanks widowmaker!


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 12, 2008)

So the girlfriend wants in on the fun... My girlfriend is so interested in growing marijuana, So i told her to start in soil. Anyways just letting you guys know i am about to throw a soil grow in with my others.. Keep posted, i am thinking about having a 16oz party cup grow off in between me and her.


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 12, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> So the girlfriend wants in on the fun... My girlfriend is so interested in growing marijuana, So i told her to start in soil. Anyways just letting you guys know i am about to throw a soil grow in with my others.. Keep posted, i am thinking about having a 16oz party cup grow off in between me and her.


 

lol good luck to both of you.... lol when i first started my girl was all about growing..now she aint to much.. but still darn interested in the smoke that comes from it.. 

but for soil.. u want to start off with a soilless mix.. (one with out nutes).. and then add ur nutes later as the plant gets bigger... this way u cant burn em or over feed em to early..

 i used to foliar feed mine.. and id say that there is a difference, but i was using that method only when im doing hydroponics.. not to much for soil..

 as the soil retains water... unlike the hydro it drains.. so ff is ok with Hydroponics.. not saying that FF is not ok with Soil, u just gotta be careful not to overwater them....

but not necessary.... and ya just stick to not using ne for now... work up ur waterings... first..and u maybe could start to foliar feed between ur waterings..  for example( ur first watering of the day..is 7am so u FF at like 10am..next watering at 12pm next FF is at 3pm next watering is at 5pm and next FF is at 8pm and the last watering of the day.. is at 12am....  

but of course this isnt NEEDED...   but is up to you 100%.... if u get the right carb water.. u can figure it out see if it helps.. it did me.. but ya im gonna stop yapping..


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks a lot, i kinda got confused but its ok. I think i am just going to do with out the foliar feeding. And o ya, im running by the hydro shop right now to grab a bag of FF ocean Forrest and the 3 part neutrinos from FF. Ill take pics when i get home...


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 12, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot, i kinda got confused but its ok. I think i am just going to do with out the foliar feeding. And o ya, im running by the hydro shop right now to grab a bag of FF ocean Forrest and the 3 part neutrinos from FF. Ill take pics when i get home...


 
its not that hard.. i can do a detailed schedule.. 

but kewl ill check back a lil later..


----------



## the widowmaker (Mar 12, 2008)

Fox farms is not a good nutrient for hydroponic systems as it leaves a film residue on everything thats a bugger to clean.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 12, 2008)

Fox farm is for soil, i have recipe for sucess for hydro...


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 13, 2008)

OK, so i went to the local hydro store last night and picked up two 4' florescent fixtures ($8.00 each), 4 40watt 3500 lumen each bulbs ($3.99-2pack), 2 big soil pots with saucers ($.50 each),   my Fox Farm "Ocean Forest" soil ($17.99), and Fox Farm 3 part nutrients "Grow Big ($11.99), Big Bloom ($11.99), and Tiger Bloom ($13.99)". All together $81 American. And guess what! All 3 of my Strawberry Cough seeds have cracked. So now i have one in a 1" rock-wool cube to go in my hydro set up. And the other 2 went into Jiffy Pelots and all three are in there humidity dome. And Nancy is looking very good. So to sum everything up Nancy is now about 2" tall and 12 days old, One Strawberry Cough is now 3 days old and is in 1" rock-wool, about to transplant to 4" rock-wool and place in drip Hydroponic system to become friends with Nancy my Kush plant. And the other  2 Strawberry Coughs are in jiffy pelots waiting for them to sprout. The temp in my room went down dramatically by switching to those florescence. I also switched my pumps to 24hrs a day, and have the floresence 4" from top of Nancy and humidity dome.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 13, 2008)

I have a question, now that i am doing a couple soil grows i need to learn some info. I was wondering when should i start the nutrients and how much and how often... It would be nice if some one could find me a schedule. Like water with just water once then once with so much nutrients and then again with water and so forth.... Thank you all for the help..:smoke1:


----------



## Canna Man (Mar 13, 2008)

looking good timmy!


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks man... Keep the green alive!!


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 13, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> I have a question, now that i am doing a couple soil grows i need to learn some info. I was wondering when should i start the nutrients and how much and how often... It would be nice if some one could find me a schedule. Like water with just water once then once with so much nutrients and then again with water and so forth.... Thank you all for the help..:smoke1:


 
is there ne istructions on the bottles??? 

 i have sumthing similar.. I use GH 3 part nute..


and u looking for a list for ur soil grow or ur hydro grow..???


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 13, 2008)

I need one for my soil. I have this for my hydro... LINK


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 13, 2008)

And i am not sure if there is anything on the bottles, just thought i would ask first.


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 13, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> And i am not sure if there is anything on the bottles, just thought i would ask first.


 
check the bottles and see what that says..



well first what is the soil nute levels??

 cuz ur pry gonna have to wait till the nutes get used up in the soil first.. b4 using ur bottled nutes..

and that chart looks good for your hydro, there should be one like that for ur FoxFarms nutes.. do a search.. if the bottle dont have nething..


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 13, 2008)

I know, i am just setting up a game plan for them. So i have so long to look forward to.... What do you use? Soil/hydro-neuts?


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 13, 2008)

ive got a soil grow going right now.. and in a lil while i will clone sum and set up my hydro too.. 

 my soil is nothing special.. not like ur FF.. sob.. lol jk.. its good stuff.. but i just cant get it around here.. so i use what i can..

i got this MG Garden Soil.. with sum manure mixd in with it.. 

 but i did this way too early i think.. but there ok now.. i think.. well i hope.. the soil also has perlite mixd in with it.. i got sum other nutes.. to like mushroom composte, horse manure, cow manure, and worm castings... 

so its like

2 part soil
2 part perlite
1 part manure 

 sumthing like that.. but i wouldnt try that.. idk.. it hasnt been properly tested, and or guaranteed to work

soon i will have a soiless mix.. like Sunshine #1 mix.. and pry use organic nutes.. 

along with the hydro and my General Hydroponics Nutes...


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 13, 2008)

btw im getting strawberry cough too... sounds too tasty to pass up... 

so ya im getting that and blueberry.. and will soon cross them two...lol see what happens..

and with those two purchases, i get two free (5)seeds pack.. 

one is ---- G13 ***correction its not G13,  but instead its Crystal Skunk.... i think

other------Northern Lights x Skunk

mmmmmmm I cant wait!!!!  

and its from the attitude seed bank, this is the site....  hxxp://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/

 the UFO deal.. there.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice where did you order from?


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 14, 2008)

hxxp://www.foxfarmfertilizer.com/soilfeed.pdf

 replace the 'xx' with 'tt'


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hay!! Thanks BushyKush420.... Thats it! at least i have something to follow.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 14, 2008)

OK, well heres a little update on the Strawberry Cough, I decided to name my biggest Strawberry "the one in hydro" Kitty. So last night i transplanted my little kitty into her 4" rock-wool, and placed her in the hydroponic system right next to Nancy. The other 2 Strawberry's are still taking their time. I am still playing with the water pumps a little, trying to see what would be best. I also cut off my dipper's and i am just letting the water flow out of the 1/8" polly-tubbing. We shall c how that goes. Kitty is now almost as tall as Nancy, Shes probably going to get pretty tall. But thats cool, i plan on LST' ing all 4 of my plants.


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 14, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> OK, well heres a little update on the Strawberry Cough, I decided to name my biggest Strawberry "the one in hydro" Kitty. So last night i transplanted my little kitty into her 4" rock-wool, and placed her in the hydroponic system right next to Nancy. The other 2 Strawberry's are still taking their time. I am still playing with the water pumps a little, trying to see what would be best. I also cut off my dipper's and i am just letting the water flow out of the 1/8" polly-tubbing. We shall c how that goes. Kitty is now almost as tall as Nancy, Shes probably going to get pretty tall. But thats cool, i plan on LST' ing all 4 of my plants.


 
whats up timmy?? looking good so far.. nancy looks good.. i bet kitty will too.. 

so u got those shop lights?? ones with two bulbs in each?? 

and are u using nutes yet?? or u holding off a lil?? (btw be careful-- rockwool tends to mess with the ph.. so if u didnt rinse them throughly b4 first using them.. u might have a lil problem for the first few tubs of water.. but then again u might not have ne problems.. 

and u have ur water ph'd right (5.5-5.9) is what i did.. workd great.. 

lst'ing is ok.. so u plan on lst'ing nancy and kitty, and then take clones from them?? and grow those clones from nancy and kitty and grow em for a lil while..(in veg) and then flower of course?

and right now is ok to only two sets of shoplights on, that will lower ur heat lil.. cuz right now ur lil ladys dont need that much light. so leave the two closest ones to the ladys on and the others off. for now.. 

 in about a month when the plants are nearing 1-3 ft..and getting bushy, they will then need all them lights..(4 sets?) right?  u can turn all of em on.. just a lil cost advice.. for now.. 

i grew 40 sumthing clones under 2 or 3 - 18" flouros.. so i know for sure u will be aight..


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 14, 2008)

oops.. i thought i saw 4 shop lights.. lol 

 it was a dang reflection off the mylar.. lol ur fine with one but two is ok.. i just thought u had 4 goin.. but nevermind.. lol smoke anotha mang...


----------



## Hot Grow Chick (Mar 14, 2008)

Whats up Man! 

Yeah man i took your advise and went and bought 2 4' 2 bulb flouresence. They were like $8 each. And i put 4-40 watt 3500 lumen bulbs in. And yeah im running a little under half strength saution in them, i have pics and a list of what earlyer in the thread. And yeah i made sure to pre soak my rockwool in ph adjusted water and thrive alive. And i check the PH of my water every day and adjust it. Which in fact i have a question, i pre mixed up a pitcher of ph adjusted water "5.8" and when i go to check it a couple days later its ph has changed. Is that normal? And i really dont plan on making any clones i kinda want to grow a couple difrent strains every grow... But not sure yet.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 14, 2008)

Sorry man did not know that my girl was still signed o to her account. But anyways i wrote that and im so HIGH right now.


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hot Grow Chick said:
			
		

> Whats up Man!
> 
> Yeah man i took your advise and went and bought 2 4' 2 bulb flouresence. They were like $8 each. And i put 4-40 watt 3500 lumen bulbs in. And yeah im running a little under half strength saution in them, i have pics and a list of what earlyer in the thread. And yeah i made sure to pre soak my rockwool in ph adjusted water and thrive alive. And i check the PH of my water every day and adjust it. Which in fact i have a question, i pre mixed up a pitcher of ph adjusted water "5.8" and when i go to check it a couple days later its ph has changed. Is that normal? And i really dont plan on making any clones i kinda want to grow a couple difrent strains every grow... But not sure yet.


 
hey timmy, ur a hot chick now?? lol jk.. neway, the ph does go up or down, usaully for me it always went up, im pretty sure.. (since i have a bigger bottle of the ph down than i do of the ph up.. 

there is a way to lock it up.. so it dont really go up or down.. im not sure where i saw or read this.. 

but long story short..--- if u get ur water in the tub.. wait...

_first off u want to go buy a new tub (with lid).. same exact size as the one ur hydro uses.. its like a 20 or 18 gallon rubbermaid tub from walmart...(not clear.. same color as other, best bet..) (darker the better).. _

u might want to invest in sum Spray paint (black) (for plastics) $2-3 at walmart.. to spray the outsides of ur tubs.. this lessens the chances of ur water going nasty with algae or ne other nastys, caused by light.. light also damages roots... roots shall never see light!!! 


u want this so, when u need to change ur solution, u have anotha tub to set ur lid with ur plants in and on..  

change water once a week.. same day every week..

say u start with fresh solution.. on a MONDAY.. well on Saturday night u want to fill ur tub to desired amount, (pry like 5 or 10 gallons)?? cant imagine u using more than that.. but neway.. the reason for filling it sat or even sunday is ok.. (24hrs at least is needed) so it can sit over night, to break down the chorline.. or chorlphyl sumthing like that.. 

after sitting for 24hrs in a dark spot.. NO LIGHT, NO LID..

check the ph- bring it to level... and it should lock it there.. if im right.. 

then add ur nutes.. check it again.. see if it changes.. it shouldnt (if im right...lol) 

if it does change, it shouldnt be that much.. 

_btw--member with those nutes.. u have to add one kind first all the time, then a certain next one, and so on and so on..  u should know.. its on the chart.. if not done correctly u will get nute lockout.. where ur nutes fight each other and do nothing,... _

and yes ph does go up and or down.. depending on ur nutes, water, and other lil things.. 

umm.. ya bout clones.. u dont have to clone, i was just wondering.. but ur gonna spend alot of money on seeds.. u got what like maybe 10 or 5 seeds, i just figured u might want to clone at least a coulpe time.. in hydro after taking a clone u veg it for 1-2 weeks and then move em into ur flowering room.. for 6-8 weeks.. and done.. 

goin without clones also, has the chance of it being male..

u clone to determine whether its a girl or a boy.. 

cuz if u go and just flower both nancy and kitty.. what if they turn out to be males.. or hermies... 

without cloning u waste time too.. well not really, 

do how u want.. its ur babys.. lol  it turned out to be long azz heck neway.. what u know? lol 

:holysheep:    im going to smoke smor...   

hit me back if i forgot sumthing.. i might got a lil off track..


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 15, 2008)

also i forgot to ask.. 

 does ur setups have airstones in them? ( if not u will find urself changing water more often, ull notice a nasty smell too..)

 water that *isnt* *always* moving, also starts algae.. (along with light as mention earlier).. 

 as u can see in my lil grow tub.. i spray painted it white on the inside.. u need to do basically the opposite..( for me i did this to enhance the reflection) 

spray the outside and the outside only.. up to the top lip.. In BLACK COLOR.. and black only.. couple coats.. (u need to do this to block light into ur tub.)

this could make a difference in ur yield.. (the spray painting)


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 15, 2008)

Anyways just smoked a sweet of some skunk and man did it stink. Im so blowed i dont remimber ever being this high i dont evin know how im typing this,,,, Later, and i thoght i would just add a picture of my new little kitten, he is 3 weeks old and so cute.


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 15, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Anyways just smoked a sweet of some skunk and man did it stink. Im so blowed i dont remimber ever being this high i dont evin know how im typing this,,,, Later, and i thoght i would just add a picture of my new little kitten, he is 3 weeks old and so cute.


 

:holysheep:   LOL nice... my gf says awwwwwwwwwwwwww.... and so on and so on.. lol and we both noticed that kitten has sum long azzz legs... mutant cat.. 

LOL JK 

 all in fun..  

 P.s. at least ur not like the two kittens in the pic (pry blazed and both pry passd the "H e double hockey sticks" out


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 15, 2008)

Man i really dont remimber last night and i have a fealing its going to hapin tonight.... LOL man i just wrote all that like 5 hrs ago and smoke a fat j of this skunk and just got lost in the tv for 5 hrs.... Man im so blowed.. Sorry... O and heres another pic of my kitten. Sorry just am too high and have no idea why im uploading pics of my cat!!!....:bong1::afroweed::ccc::watchplant: And whats weird is this skunk has no smell unless you break it up. And thin its verry little. But it is messing me up baaaaaadddd!!!!!! leter!


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 15, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Man i really dont remimber last night and i have a fealing its going to hapin tonight.... LOL man i just wrote all that like 5 hrs ago and smoke a fat j of this skunk and just got lost in the tv for 5 hrs.... Man im so blowed.. Sorry... O and heres another pic of my kitten. Sorry just am too high and have no idea why im uploading pics of my cat!!!....:bong1::afroweed::ccc::watchplant: And whats weird is this skunk has no smell unless you break it up. And thin its verry little. But it is messing me up baaaaaadddd!!!!!! leter!


 
lol lol dont get to high... jk.. ya that skunk must be sum flame.. when did u get the cat?? pry just recently since its a kitten.. lol duh me.. neway.. 

oh ya.. my room stinks bad right now.. lol i live with my gf.. and her mom.. 

but her mom doesnt really say nething.. or care.. since its us 3 in a 6bd, 2bath house.. .. 

 im gonna have to build a carbon filter.. and this isnt even ne good good strains... its just bagseed.. (good bagseed tho).

sumtimes when we come home.. u can smell it coming down the hallway (halfway towards our room) but now i just leave my window open... and a fan in the window blowing air outside... 

 i cant wait to move... we been trying to find a place but it seems like each one *****.. or is already taken.. 

well i need to smoke one right meow..

 lol


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 15, 2008)

LOL, yeah i just got the cat yesterday. And i am about to build a carbon filter also. I had a thread showing how easily, you need it? And y don't you order some seeds of the net? I found a good place and its stealth and everything, just let me know and ill drop u the link, and when i was looking for an apartment i found one with a huge arss closet Most apartments around her don't have walk in closets, so when i saw this place i was like this is the place And its so nice to have full control of everything like AC and stuff. No hastles.....LOL, Man i love requiem for a dream.....


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 15, 2008)

also bro, that fox farm netrients chart you gave me, look at it. Tell me if you think its right it just dosent look right. thnx:hubba:


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 15, 2008)

your cat is cool man


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 15, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> LOL, yeah i just got the cat yesterday. And i am about to build a carbon filter also. I had a thread showing how easily, you need it? And y don't you order some seeds of the net? I found a good place and its stealth and everything, just let me know and ill drop u the link, and when i was looking for an apartment i found one with a huge arss closet Most apartments around her don't have walk in closets, so when i saw this place i was like this is the place And its so nice to have full control of everything like AC and stuff. No hastles.....LOL, Man i love requiem for a dream.....


 
ah kewl.. i got a dog and a cat.. pitbull... Black, brown, white, with sum brindle.. and a black and white cat..  they get along no proble, there food is just about next to each others.. 

 n ya im gonna use that DIY carbon filter... i just wish i could find the same one i read up on like a year ago.. (not that the ones that are up now are not good..) they are the same idea.. but the one i wish i could find.. is better directions.. and such and such.. 

u can pm me the link tho.. 

and i am ordering seeds.....     ???  just not the same deal that i was gonna get.. 

 i figure instead of spending $175.00 for 2 strains, and possibly 2 free strains.. thats 2 for sure.. and 2 free maybes..

sooo.. cont'd instead of spending $175.00...     id spend $165.00 for 6 strains... (no freebies thru this one) 


first deal (site) = is the more expensive, higher quality seed.. i think.. thats the best i could say..

 and the other.. it might be cuz the seeds are a lil old maybe??? who knows why he sells so cheap... 

and yea walkin closets are great.. more room.. sounds like u found a pretty decent apartment?? 

sweet.. 

now i need one... lol well a house is the ultimate plan..

cuz we got a dog and a cat, i got 2 kids.. that dont live with me.. but do come over.. so i need a good hide out for it..


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 15, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> also bro, that fox farm netrients chart you gave me, look at it. Tell me if you think its right it just dosent look right. thnx:hubba:


 
pm me the link.. so i make sure im looking at the right one.. 

lol


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 16, 2008)

Ok thought i would do a little update while i was still sober. Anyways, Last night i transplanted my two soil plants into 4" square pots filled with FF-OF. And with my hydro i placed new drip stakes in and covered rock-wool with hydroton. My Nancy "KUSH-" is now about 1.5" tall and 4" wide, and Kitty "Strawberry Cough"  is the complete opposite, she is 2" tall and .5" wide.


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 16, 2008)

what up timmy? 

 looking good.. keep it up.. 

 and guess what i found a place.. its with a friend, his mom moved out.. so im gonna stay there for a lil while... till i find the right place in the right spot.. 

 it will let me save more money.. for my right place.. and it will be helping out my friend to..


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 16, 2008)

oh ya bout the feeding chart.. what u think is wrong? or ?? idk hit me up.. im looking at it.. dont see nething abnormal...


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 16, 2008)

Nice bro. is there a good room to grow in, or our you going to hold off for your place?


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 16, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Nice bro. is there a good room to grow in, or our you going to hold off for your place?


 
chuckling to myself---- lol but ya there is decent enuff space(closet, and a lil breeze room) for now.. to hold me over till we get our own place.. 

 but yea hes cool with it.. hes the only one that knows me personally and knows bout what im doing.. well .. lol of course my gf too.. she'd have to be rebarded.. lol but no.. those two know.. lol

i would have to kill my plants.. if he wasnt cool with it.. but then if that would be the case.. i would just go find a place that pry isnt what i like or  in a town i like... 

 screw that!!      im letting these babies grooooooww!!!


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 17, 2008)

Hell yeah, If there is a will theres a way.


----------



## Smelly Jelly (Mar 17, 2008)

*nancy is lookin good *


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks bro, shes getting very very bushy.... I like that!


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 18, 2008)

OK, so Nancy is now about 7.125" wide and only 1.5" tall and shes starting to get her 5 count leaves in..... Those leaves are huge. And Kitty is doing just fin, nothing special yet. I also switched over to full strength neuts. And one of my soil plants have died so now we are at 2 hydro 1 soil..


----------



## Smelly Jelly (Mar 19, 2008)

man from what i seen today kitty is going to be a nice plant


----------



## Malevolence (Mar 19, 2008)

I agree, that cat has some long *** legs!


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 19, 2008)

lol


----------



## Smelly Jelly (Mar 20, 2008)

this is similar to nancy less purple


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 20, 2008)

Thats it, o ya. Thanks for the seed...


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 20, 2008)

OK its bin a couple days lets see how the girls are doing. Iv bin running all the temps at 70 and ph is perfect and full strength neuts. OK now Nancy is 18 days old, Kitty is 9 days old, and Drew is 8 days old. Drew is my only strawberry cough soil plant. Nancy is so huge tho..... Is this ok guys im getting scared...


----------



## Smelly Jelly (Mar 20, 2008)

mr timmyjg6 i think a big green plant at its age means a healthy plant =]


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 20, 2008)

Your crazy Jelly, but you make me laugh.....lol


----------



## Smelly Jelly (Mar 20, 2008)

man im so freaking bored eeeet has the stem that is toorning poorple


----------



## Afrikaaner (Mar 20, 2008)

limalay, TIMMAY!!!  timmay timmay, timmee timmAH timmy timmmy...timMAH!!!  LIMALAH!!!   TIMMAH!!  timmy timmy, jimmy timmy!!  Timmaaayyy?  JIMMAH!!  timmy TIM-may.


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 20, 2008)

Afrikaaner said:
			
		

> limalay, TIMMAY!!! timmay timmay, timmee timmAH timmy timmmy...timMAH!!! LIMALAH!!! TIMMAH!! timmy timmy, jimmy timmy!! Timmaaayyy? JIMMAH!! timmy TIM-may.


 


Timmmaay!! gotta love southpark...


 BLEEH!! 

lol neway hey timmy.. lookin good.. btw i made my diy carbon filter.. (its a new design) i hope it works.. if so ill put it up in the DIY..


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Mar 21, 2008)

Looking good brotha keep up the good work!


----------



## lyfr (Mar 21, 2008)

i think nancy must be in love with you...she sure loves the way your treatin anyhow.lookin greattimmy!


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Mar 21, 2008)

looking good bro.. i'm thinking on starting dro when i get my own place also.. till now iv only been a soil grower


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks yall, and i love Timmy. Timmy? TIMMMMYYYYY!!!!.... Ill have an update when i am not so messed up. But they are growing...


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 24, 2008)

OK now Nancy is 22 days old, Kitty is 13 days old, and Drew is 12 days old. They all look like they are doing wonderfully. Left them all for a couple days,  Went up to Austin TX, to 6th street and party my arss off. And came home and my plants looked nice and huge, had to pay Smelly Jelly to Plant watch while i was gone, never know what could happen in 2 days..... Anyways, Here are the pics.....
1: Both plants just chillaxin
2-3. Nancy showing off her big you-know whats... "Leaves"
4-5. Kitty looking all cute and simple.....


----------



## smokybear (Mar 24, 2008)

Looking good timmy. Keep up the good work and you will be well rewarded. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks bro.....


----------



## bcbud_chick (Mar 27, 2008)

Hey Timmy, your plants are coming along nicely. How are you liking hydro so far?


----------



## DomsChron (Mar 27, 2008)

Ohh! Nancys lookin mighty fine!


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks you bcbud_chick, i am loving hydro so much. Its pretty simple and its fun to watch them grow like crazy. I have soil also, so i am learning a lot...

Yeah Nancy is getting all grown up DomsChron, im so proud of her... LOL

Well yall stick around, its only going to get better....


----------



## smokybear (Mar 28, 2008)

Looking great my friend. Keep up the good work and you will be well rewarded. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 28, 2008)

PS... To any one that wants to know i started a new frow. Im doind a sea of green with 12 16oz party cups. Heres the link
Tune in it should be good......


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks smokybear, your like one of those wise old men that keep repeating the same wise words.... Isn't it funny how when we see people on here and read their name, that we imagine what they look like in our head and keep it there. So every time you see them post you see a picture of what you think they look like in your head... Maybe its just me.. LOL.. Update coming in a few hours or less...


----------



## Tokentoker (Mar 28, 2008)

Re ; your request for cool white cfl's . You can get em on ebay , they're just hard to find  - HomeandGarden - lighting - type in "SAD"  , and you should get something .Best of luck.


----------



## Tokentoker (Mar 28, 2008)

Re : your request for cool white cfl's . You can get em on ebay , they're just hard to find  - HomeandGarden - lighting - type in "SAD"  , and you should get something .Best of luck.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 28, 2008)

What Tokentoker? Me confused?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 28, 2008)

OK now Nancy is 26 days old, Kitty is 17 days old, and Drew is 16 days old. I transplanted drew into a bigger pot, not too sure of size... And Nancy and Kitty are growing like crazy! Drew is finally almost ready for full strength neuts. I am using Fox Farms Grow Big, and Big Bloom.... I am also just misting my baby's with just PH adjusted water to keep them spider mites off, Not too sure what they look like but herd they were bad and easy to get... Can any one give me any good info on how too look for them and how to prevent them? And should i be worried about any other bugs/fungus? Thanks guys and stay tuned....

PICTURES
1. Nancy on left and Kitty on right
2-3. Nancy
4-5. Kitty
6. Drew


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 31, 2008)

OK now Nancy is 29 days old, Kitty is 20 days old, and Drew is 19 days old. Well i decided it was time to do a little super-cropping and LST'ing, So i got some twine out and i went to work. I decided not to do anything at all to Drew just to compare. Thanks guys and stay tuned....

PICTURES
1. Nancy on left and Kitty on right
2. Nancy
3. Kitty
4-5. Drew


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey timmy just wanted to say that the grow looks great bro nice set up was reading up and man what a layout there  good luck with both grows i will be hanging around if ya dont mind 
Im on my first DWC and its great love it more than soil so much to learn and never gets boring:hubba:  again good luck bro peace


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 31, 2008)

No prob, Sticky_Budz... Hang around and light one up... Its going to be a good one. And after doing a little bit of soil vs hydro. Hydro is my fav. Hands down... Prob just going to use soil for my little fun projects after this..  I also just started a 12 plant SOG in soil 16oz cups.. The links in my signature... Later Bro.


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 31, 2008)

long time.. was out of town working... put in almost 60 hours this week.. and man ur babies is looking goooooooood... and guess what so are mine.. i come back and im like OMG what is this... lol its a jungle of beauties... ill update mine soon... ulll be surprised too... lol


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 31, 2008)

Hay, got to make that paper!! Was wondering where you were. You move yet?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 2, 2008)

OK now Nancy is 31 days old, Kitty is 22 days old, and Drew is 21 days old. I went ahead and did some more LST'ing, just too see how low they can go.. I plan on Toping Drew, when should i do this????. Thanks guys and stay tuned. I threw in a picture of my 12 plant SOG going on.....

PICTURES
1. Nancy on left and Kitty on right. Aerial View!
2. Nancy far side left and Kitty front right. Side shot to show hight.
3. Nancy. Aerial View!
4. Nancy Main trunk. LST'd now looks like an S....
5. Kitty. Aerial View!
6. Drew. Aerial View!
7. Drew. Side Shot
8. 12 Plant SOG


----------



## Richy-B (Apr 3, 2008)

Lookin' good as always!


----------



## BushyKush420 (Apr 3, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Hay, got to make that paper!! Was wondering where you were. You move yet?


 
 hey man... sorry didnt see this post.. lol musta been to hi. 

 ne way nah not yet.. i was just out of town working my arse off (60 hours) 

 i will be next weekend i hope... .... .... .... i better otherwise i will go crazy lol


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 3, 2008)

No prob bro.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 3, 2008)

How big should i let the plant get before toping?


----------



## BushyKush420 (Apr 3, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> How big should i let the plant get before toping?


 
mang i cant member for sure... but id say like 2nd week into veg... 

 all depends what ur growth is like for that particular plant.. 

just member u gotta have enuff (veg time) to recover from topping.. 

hope this helps otherwise theres a thread bout it sumwhere, ill look for it..


----------



## Joseph James (Apr 3, 2008)

Sorry man...tuned in kinda late here...lookin great though man, keep up the good work.

Peace!


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks bro, stick around....


----------



## BushyKush420 (Apr 4, 2008)

ok i cant find it..

 i found one but it dont tell u when to top it...

 so i say do it like 2 weeks after in full time vegg..

cuz u most likely will veg for 4 weeks tops.. due to limited hieght issues..

but yea its all on u and how big they are and when ur gonna change over to flower..


----------



## Sin inc (Apr 4, 2008)

still good  i see keep it up fam


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks bushy, i went ahead and FIM'd Drew , my soil Strawberry Cough, last night. She is about a month old. And i actually plan on letting Nancy, Kitty, and Drew veg for 2 months before flowering. But i am LST'ing Nancy and Kitty. I just wanted my all organic Drew to grow straight up, but i just had to see what the hype was with toping and FIM'ing. Will have pictures up tomorrow..


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Apr 4, 2008)

looking great bro:aok: Grow on :watchplant: :smoke1: :48: :bolt:


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks bro!


----------



## BushyKush420 (Apr 6, 2008)

what up mang? ill be back in like a week or so.. pry sooner. and when i get back ill be in flower mode..  and made a diy carbon filter..  looking sweet cant wait to use it.. see if this one really works like everybody says it does.. 

 lol neway im blazed off sum g13.... mmm mmm mm let me tell you.. lol   :holysheep:  its good!!!!


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 7, 2008)

Yeah i know man, that G13 is A Killer... On 4-20 last year i got an Oz of it and did nothing but smoke sweet after sweet of it all day, starting at 12:01 AM, with the assistance of my friends of course.... "That day was so faded" Yeah i had the plan to stay up all day and smoke but ended up passing out at like 5 and had a wicked hangover, went to work the next morning fealin like i was still floating... LOL. Good luck with the flowering, how long did you veg?


----------



## BushyKush420 (Apr 7, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Yeah i know man, that G13 is A Killer... On 4-20 last year i got an Oz of it and did nothing but smoke sweet after sweet of it all day, starting at 12:01 AM, with the assistance of my friends of course.... "That day was so faded" Yeah i had the plan to stay up all day and smoke but ended up passing out at like 5 and had a wicked hangover, went to work the next morning fealin like i was still floating... LOL. Good luck with the flowering, how long did you veg?


 
i vegged my biggies for bout 3-4 months... (lil long) but my plans has changed and there not gonna be mothers nemore.. so im just flowering em out.. and gonna stop growing until i get my own place.. 

 since my buddy, after getting most of my stuff in, says he wants to hold up on a mj grow.. and do a different grow... which is dumb cuz he was down with it prior.. but who knows.. so im just gonna flower what i got and make do with that for now.. till i move out again..


----------



## BushyKush420 (Apr 11, 2008)

whats up ?

 nething new??


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 12, 2008)

Sorry i got banned for 3 days, longest 3 days of my life..... But that blows about your situation. But you should get some good bud of those mothers....


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 12, 2008)

OK guys, sorry i haven't bin around in a few days got banned for saying some stuff.... Anyways heres my hydro Update!.... Not much has happened just bin tying the lady's down, lots of tops have bin popping up, its making me gitty. I also ordered some supplies a few days ago, got me a 400W HPS with air cooled Euro Reflector, a 6", and 4" inline vortex fans. The 4" for the intake of my room and the 6" for the exhaust. Got moor but thats all that matters, as soon as it gets in im sending the 2 girls into flower. So Nancy is 41 days old, and Kitty is 32 days old.

1. Nancy on right and Kitty on left. Aerial View!
2. Side shot to show hight.
3. Nancy. Aerial View!
4. Kitty. Aerial View!


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 12, 2008)

OK Drew, my Strawberry Cough soil plant is doing very well, i FIMed her and it looks like i am going to have 6 tops "Nice." I also transplanted her into a bigger pot, i plan on waiting for the tops to start growing and tie them down, we will see. She is a month old today. I am just now starting full strength nutrients today.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 12, 2008)

Ok so this is my 1 month old strawberry cough 16oz cup dwarf grow. She is only a few inches big. I started her into flower about 4 days ago.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 12, 2008)

OK so i started this in a different Grow jernal but i decided to move it to here. So they are about 17 days old, and they have bin in flower for 7 days now. They are still under the 250W MH until i see pre flowers thin switching to 250W HPS. I am on 1/2 strength nutrients.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2008)

Clear your pms i can't pm you timmy


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 12, 2008)

Ok


----------



## BushyKush420 (Apr 13, 2008)

looking good mang!!! keep it up.. and that sux bout the ban.. lol 

 yea gotta be careful.. i almost got permabanned.. over the swearing rule.. but neway.. lol 

 keep up the good work..


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks bro.. So when you flowering those mums?


----------



## smokybear (Apr 13, 2008)

Looking good Timmy. Great work my friend. Keep us posted on your grows. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks smoky, and thats some good bagseed plant you got, how long did  you veg? I like your LST, was yours as bushy as mine...?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 18, 2008)

OK, so i finally got my "SUPPLIES" in.... My 400Watt HPS Light with Euro air cooled reflector, 6" vortex fan, 4" vortex fan, And stuff to build me 2 bubble buckets.... I wired everything up and thin placed my 2 hydro into there buckets and cut all the LST'ing strings thin placed into flower. So today is there first day in Flower! I am so excited....

Nancy "Afghani Kush" on left is 47 days old
Kitty "Strawberry Cough" on right is 38 Days old


----------



## BushyKush420 (Apr 24, 2008)

long time no talk... been trying to get situatieed and alll that ****.. just drinking sum beers and stuff. 

 ill update soon.. ive been slacking big time 

 aigth im outty later man


 The Bush


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 24, 2008)

LOL, i am getting a little Goosey right now myself "Love gray goose", but i have to quit smoking for a month, got drug test at work... "Blood test" O well... Nice to hear from u...


----------



## BushyKush420 (Apr 24, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> LOL, i am getting a little Goosey right now myself "Love gray goose", but i have to quit smoking for a month, got drug test at work... "Blood test" O well... Nice to hear from u...


 
gotta love the Goose.. lol 

 that sux bout the quiting cheifing.. man that sux i couldbt quit if my life dependied on it.. lol   weed is my baby girl.. well my second maybe.. lol well ok shes my number one.. 

 man i miss getting on this site.. but my paranoia is getting to me.. bad..

 i don t lknow what to do,, 

i was gonna kill em and do nothing.. besides of course smoke thats it..

so what u been up to..


----------



## smokybear (Apr 24, 2008)

Looks like a good setup Timmy. I vegged for about 20 days or so and then went into flower. My ladies are from 22-28 inches tall right now. They have finally stopped stretching. Just buds filling in now. Keep us posted on your ladies. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 24, 2008)

OK, so Nancy is a boy and kitty is a girl... I plan on putting Nancy in a dif room to collect pollen...


----------



## smokybear (Apr 24, 2008)

Just be careful with your male. Trillions posted a great thread on collecting pollen. Below is a link to it. Keep us posted my friend. Take care and be safe.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24839


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 24, 2008)

I read it.. Thnx anyways. Got it covered. I plan on getting cover allls for when i go in there.. Hes on dif side of Apt.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 24, 2008)

Sounds good. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 24, 2008)

alright bro....


----------



## Melissa (Apr 25, 2008)

still looking good timmy eace: sorry to hear nancy is a boy but congratulations on  kitty :48:


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks, heres another update. 
12 plant SOG - 6 boys 6 girls
Fkg Brian - girl


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 28, 2008)

OK so Kitty is now a lil over a week in flower and is getting HUGE...


----------



## lorenzo (May 6, 2008)

Love your 250w grow.  When I bought my 250w MH kit, I thought that won't be powerful enough for 4 Snow White girls. But when I saw your grow... Wow.:yay:  Keep up the good work.:headbang2:


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 7, 2008)

Yeah man, don't let the others discourage you... You could use floresents and still get satisfactory weed..


----------



## Tater (May 8, 2008)

Hey Timmy things or looking good, glad to see you got a healthy girl there.


----------



## akirahz (May 14, 2008)

Wow those are some big plants!! I hear strawberry cough and kush plants pack a wild punch! O_O :O  Nice DIY hydro setup's as well


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 14, 2008)

Yeah this journal is closed long story... But i have 2 new grows going....


----------

